# Short IDE Cable Needed for Series 2



## BrianEWilliams (Apr 15, 2002)

I just upgraded my Series 2 with a 300 GB Seagate drive. Had some funny issues, but it seems to be working fine now. 

When taking out the old drive, the original IDE cable completely pulled off and is useless. I used a spare IDE cable I had lying around, but it is WAY too long. Is there a cheap source for the type of short, single drive IDE cable that works in TiVo?

Thanks.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

NewEgg, Ebay, etc...


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Any cable should work as long as it doesnt have the pin in the middle on the bottom row blocked off (the tivo still has this pin right?)


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

WeaKnees, Specialty Cables Price includes shipping the cable is shorter and you get a power splitter. They may have the single drive cable somewhere else.

DVRUpgrade, Cables and Accessories It is cheaper before shipping also dual drive and looks like the standard IDE cable length.


----------



## BrianEWilliams (Apr 15, 2002)

HomeUser said:


> WeaKnees, Specialty Cables Price includes shipping the cable is shorter and you get a power splitter. They may have the single drive cable somewhere else.
> 
> DVRUpgrade, Cables and Accessories It is cheaper before shipping also dual drive and looks like the standard IDE cable length.


Thanks. The original cable that broke is about 6 inches long with only one drive connection. I folded the replacement cable up in the empty space between the drive and the front of the unit. Shouldn't block much airflow there, so I think I'll just leave it.


----------



## bsather (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=180&products_id=1637


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

The cable that came with your new drive will work perfectly fine. There's no need to buy a different cable.


----------

